

Can I Use CloudFlare in DigitalOcean Droplet? - abuzafor

I am using DigitalOcean VPS hosting to host all of my blogs. Now I&#x27;d like to speed up all of my blogs by using cloudflare, But Not sure If it requires any configuration?
======
alfg
Yes, you just need to update your nameservers from your domain registrar to
use Cloudflare's, instead of Digital Ocean.

[https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/sections/200038206-H...](https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/sections/200038206-How-to-change-DNS-at-your-registrar-to-CloudFlare-s-
nameservers)

~~~
abuzafor
That's mean there is no additional configuration needed? If no configuration
needed then It must be like this [http://www.bloggingguts.com/settings-up-
cloudflare-cdn-websi...](http://www.bloggingguts.com/settings-up-cloudflare-
cdn-website/) ?

Thanks!!

